
Estonia's ID Card and the March of Cryptography - wohlergehen
https://www.forbes.com/sites/kalevleetaru/2017/09/11/estonias-id-card-and-the-march-of-cryptography
======
mtgx
Also relevant recent news:

[http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/up-gang-that-hacked-
aadhaar-s...](http://www.ndtv.com/india-news/up-gang-that-hacked-aadhaar-
security-protocols-made-fake-cards-busted-1748471)

